
Don't Disrupt Agile. Drop It - jeffdoolittle
https://jeffdoolittle.com/2020/05/22/dont-disrupt-agile-drop-it/
======
jeffdoolittle
It's time to leave "Agile" behind and embrace the Post-agile era.

